#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONU desconectando da OLT por alguns segundos

## clederson

Bom dia.

Algum usuário de UNM percebeu onus desconectando por alguns segundos?
peguei na opção "last off time" e "last on time".
Elas perdem a comunicação com a olt pos 3 a 5 segundos.


Obrigado

----------


## dalexandre

Tenta verificar o nível de sinal dbm na(s) ONU(s), o ideal é estar em media -24 pra baixo ou seja -23, -22, etc;

----------

